# 010012 Telefonat ist nicht in der FritzBox protokolliert



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag,

mein Sohn führte zwei Telefonate  (ca. 5 Minuten) mit Mehrwertdiensteanbietern von meinem Anschluss aus, die mir über 1&1 separat in Rechnung gestellt wurden. Jedoch wurde mir ein weiteres Telefonat (60 Minuten) von der Fa. 010012 Telecom in Düsseldorf über 1&1 in Rechnung gestellt, das nicht geführt worden ist.

Alle Telefonate sind in meiner FritzBox richtig protokolliert, nur das 60-minütige nicht. Es widersprechen sich somit die Angaben von 1&1 bzw. 010012 und das Protokoll meiner FritzBox.

Hat jemand schon einmal von so einem Phänomen gehört?
Kann man sich auf das FritzBox-Protokoll verlassen?
Hält das ggf. auch rechtlich?
Hat jemand mit der Fa. 010012 schon negative Erfahrungen gemacht?

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung schon im voraus!


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 010012 Telefonat ist nicht in der FritzBox protokolliert*

Das hier passt nicht ganz (?)
010012 TeleCom & diagonal Inkasso Inkasso Forum 123recht.net

Vielleicht googlest Du ja auch mal nach dem Namen des Geschäftsführers 
teltarif.de Forum: RE: Neue Ableger!
teltarif.de Forum: RE: Sinn der Kampfpreise...
Beachte dabei aber bitte, dass diese Beiträge sehr alt sind.
Es wäre schon interessant, zu erfahren, wer da wo angerufen hat. Sonst ist das Kaffeesatzleserei. 010012 gehört zu einer Firma, die im Bereich horizontal orientierter Telefonie sehr aktiv ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 010012 Telefonat ist nicht in der FritzBox protokolliert*

Mit "Callthrough" weiterverbunden?

http://www.010012.com/produkte/callthrough.html


----------



## 1und1 (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 010012 Telefonat ist nicht in der FritzBox protokolliert*

Hallo,

gerne werden wir uns Ihr Problem nochmal ansehen.
Schicken Sie uns dazu bitte eine E-Mail mit Ihrer Kundennummer und einer kurzen Problemschilderung an [email protected].

Grüße, 
Deborah Overstreet


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 010012 Telefonat ist nicht in der FritzBox protokolliert*

Uii, öffentliche Reaktion? Das ist erst einmal prima und wird sofort im goldenen Buch notiert!
Herzlich Willkommen!

P.S.: Ich hoffe aber, dass es sich hier nicht um einen paste&copy-Beitrag handelt, sondern dass das Problem genau registriert wurde.

[offtopic]
Was die freenet-Übernahme angeht, da habe ich einen Tipp
[/offtopic]_
(Dieser Beitrag enthält *ausschließlich in der mit "offtopic" gekennzeichneten Passage * Ironie in homöopathischer Dosis)_


----------



## 1und1 (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 010012 Telefonat ist nicht in der FritzBox protokolliert*

Hallo,

Fälle, die uns über unsere Emailadresse erreichen, werden selbstverständlich genau geprüft und in den entsprechenden Fachabteilungen bearbeitet! Also kein copy&paste 

Gruß,
Deborah Overstreet

1&1 Internet AG Social Media
1&1 Internet AG - DSL, Hosting, Mobile Internet, Domain, Server
1&1 Internet AG (1und1internet) on Twitter


----------



## Marco (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 010012 Telefonat ist nicht in der FritzBox protokolliert*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Uii, öffentliche Reaktion? Das ist erst einmal prima und wird sofort im goldenen Buch notiert!
> Herzlich Willkommen!
> 
> P.S.: Ich hoffe aber, dass es sich hier nicht um einen paste&copy-Beitrag handelt, sondern dass das Problem genau registriert wurde.



1und1 schlägt zur Zeit in vielen Foren durch, z.b.

teltarif.de Forum: RE: 1&1 funktioniert nicht
1und1 Twitter » Twitter Trends
http://forum.golem.de/kommentare/wi...ndigungsrecht/32699,1774767,2032631,read.html
http://forum.freenet.de/showthread.php?p=3080535

Schaun wir mal ob sich wirklich etwas bewegt oder ob nur die Einzelfälle gelöst werden.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 010012 Telefonat ist nicht in der FritzBox protokolliert*



1und1 schrieb:


> 1&1 Internet AG Social Media
> ...


Ich will ja nicht motzen aber Werbung verstößt hier gegen die NUB. Dennoch finde ich es toll, dass sie hier sind, insbesondere seit dem letzten C'T-Artikel (Vorsicht Kunde). Ich hoffe Meister Sturm und der Buch (oder war es Bauch) stehen ihnen hilfreich zur Verfügung.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 010012 Telefonat ist nicht in der FritzBox protokolliert*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht motzen aber Werbung verstößt hier gegen die NUB.


Wir wollen hier nicht päpstlicher als der Papst  sein, sonst müßten wir schon den Nick verbieten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 010012 Telefonat ist nicht in der FritzBox protokolliert*

Die beste Werbung ist engagierter Kundenservice. Den kann 1und1 hier ja gerne öffentlich präsentieren. Im Gegensatz zum zur Diskussion stehenden Anbieter aus Kaarst (wer kennt den schon?) hat man ja auch etwas mehr zu verlieren.
Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 010012 Telefonat ist nicht in der FritzBox protokolliert*

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank an alle, die mir auf meine Anfrage hin helfen wollten und Tipps gegeben haben. Danke auch an Frau Overstreet von 1&1 für das Angebot, sich meiner Sache annehmen zu wollen. Gerne komme ich direkt auf Sie zu.

Ich werde das Forum über den Fortgang der Dinge auf dem Laufenden halten. Die Fa. 010012 ist nur an der Durchsetzung ihrer "Forderung" interessiert und zeigt dabei ein unseriöses Gebaren. Details folgen.


----------

